# R2O Aquariums 1 year Anniversary EVENT/SUPER SALE!!! FRESH AND SALTWATER



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

* Saturday, December 7th and Sunday, December 8th
30 - 50 percent off all livestock SALTWATER AND FRESHWATER
375 premium hand selected corals from Indonesia arriving Friday night!!!!!!!!!!*
* I will be CLOSED Friday, December 6th to prepare for the party*
Its been a year already. Whats even crazier then this is this is my 10th year in the business. 2 years Seaside Aquatics, 3 year
Wheres The Reef, 4 years Aquatics kingdom, and now 1 year R2O AQUARIUMS

To CELEBRATE this DECADE milestone - I've decided to have an INSANE event at R2O. This is something NOT to be missed. 10 Years is something to celebrate in style.

This R2O sale will include BOTH Freshwater and Saltwater. There will be something for EVERYONE.

I've had a special South American freshwater shipment that landed healthy not too long ago. Rays, Discus, Apistos, Cichlids, Plecos, Oddballs - ALL will be on SALE!

For Marine addicts - this should literally the BEST shipment of HAND selected Indo coral I've worked hard with my supplier over the past 5 weeks to pick 375 pcs all premium!! 20 boxes of rare to arrive

Im expecting

100 cultured acropora!!!
40 wild acropora!!
Over 75 echino and chalice/oxypora!!!
Montipora
Ultra indo red/multicolored acathophyllia
Rainbow pectina
War corals
Gold hammers
Green and orange clove polyps
Birdnest
Acan lord
Acan maxima
Acan bowernbanki
Zoos
Palythoas
Ultra favia brains
Welsophyllia
Symphyllia
Trachys
Lobos
Cyphastrea
montastrea
Xenias
Multicoloured mushrooms
Ultra colored plate fungias

Im hoping for a Hawaii shipment of hand caught fish. If it arrives, it will also be on sale

My aquariums and vats will be FULLY stocked!

I will be posting pics starting Friday of the CRAZY things that will be for sale this weekend Saturday and Sunday.

There will be refreshments and food. Doors open at 11am close at 6 .. Sunday hours are 12 - 5

I look forward to seeing everyone, even if you r aquarium is full come by have some food say hello. Thanks to my family, friends, and clients that changed my life I hope I see everyone this Saturday.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to have to put the " pedal to the metal "after work Saturday and hope I make it there by 6!!!! Congrats Ryan!!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Gratz Ryan !!! Get buck up in hurr!! 


-Tony


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ryan will you take beer as trade!!!


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

some of the cultured acros arriving


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

and more cultured acors


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your first year, Ryan. I know many, many more are to come!


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats on your 10 yr anniversary Ryan!! excited to see what arrives on saturday!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats on the 1st year anniversary! Hope you have many more to come.

Will be stopping by on Saturday for sure


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats man. By the way, what time are you open on Saturday bud?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations Ryan thats is fantastic. I hate that I might have to work Saturday It looks like you getting a great shipment there, I wish you the best.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Bayinaung said:


> Congrats man. By the way, what time are you open on Saturday bud?


I believe this is for Saturday:


> Doors open at 11am close at 6


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I will make sure he opens at 11am......on time.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Taipan said:


> I will make sure he opens at 11am......on time.


 I'm going to miss that!?!???


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone looking for a ride from scarberia?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Anyone looking for a ride from scarberia?


Do I get candy if I ride with you ?

-Tony


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Your choice of a lollipop or a candy cane


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Your choice of a lollipop or a candy cane


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I may be there at 11 as wifey needs a hammer. See u there Red.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

See you tomorrow. It's flattering and funny.....how hobbyists go to Ryan's store (or other LFS for that matter) to see me. Ahahaha. Thanks so much.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Red I have a special "present" for you dude so you have to show up


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks (but a gift for Ryan might grease the wheels more D'oh!). lol 

I'll be there. Or should I say here?..... Buddy....I have a sleeping bag here......

So you'll forgive me if I literally smell like.......well whatever.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Would love to go, but unfortunately, I have a previous commitment.



altcharacter said:


> Anyone looking for a ride from scarberia?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I tried calling you like 10 times Robbie but no answer!!

And Red, I already have a nice present for Ryan of course


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Coulnt make the sale and was worried I would miss out on the fish so went on Thursday and bought the remaining green laser cories, some orange laser cories and some red coral pencilfish. A great selection of fish there some rare and hard to find.

If you need otos this is the place to go. Great for cleaning algae. A must for planted tanks Highly recommended by Amano. Ryan has these large Oto's I have never seen before and very little discussed about on the internet. About 3 inches (imagine the cleaning job they could do) Beautiful pattern and shape which is rare for the common oto cats.

He also has zebra otos nice white and black pattern. I havnt seen these offered around hear either. All healthy and very reasonably priced.

If you stop by save some for me Im comming back for more.

Thanks Ryan.

PS Can you move those lizards out and add some more freshwater fish tanks for me!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Summary......*

If I had to sum up the corals that I see before me right now I would use only this term: "I'm BLIND!".....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Is that a reference to you being Asian?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry about that. Been very busy lately and haven't been home much.



altcharacter said:


> I tried calling you like 10 times Robbie but no answer!!
> 
> And Red, I already have a nice present for Ryan of course


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats Ryan! I was planning on getting around that area today, so I'll come over and take a look at my next acquisition. will be great to meet some of the members!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Top cherries picked:
Taipan
Gtareef
Borap

Please show us your pictures


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Insane deals at Ryan. Just got back. Frags are all $10 bucks tons of chalice. Massmusa and zoa. I got 2 zoas, 1 musa and one brain. Insane colors!!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Taipan said:


> I will make sure he opens at 11am......on time.


Dude. I think I was you that just sold me the zoas, musa and brain? I was the lady with the blonde curly hair and hat on.... it has to be you because if it was an asian guy... vert nice indeed!!!!!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Stole last golden hammer and got 2 zoa at $10 each, 2 rics at $5 each and another nice mussa. Everything for less than expected. Thanks Ryan and immafool (hope got your name correctly).


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

There was a great turnout at opening - bigshow, notclear, gtareef, altcharacter, jt, beanbags, and lots more people from the forum.
I picked up a gorgeous micromussa colony, even more gorgeous paly colony, and some awesome frags (psammacora and more palys).
pics to follow!Thanks Ryan and Taipan for all of your help!!!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there at 10.45am, a number of people waiting outside, finally Ryan and Taipan turn up at 11am, we were all given queue numbers, we were serve when your numbers are called up.
Nice corals and great price, congrats and thanks to Ryan...........
and of course thanks to Taipan and Jose/immafool for helping out.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds like some of us missed out on the fun . In any case happy anniversary Ryan and many more to come!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Is there anything left for those of us limited to going out on Sunday?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Mussa and zoa at $10, plenty of other nice corals. Saw nice clown tangs too.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

golden torch? I saw some torches but they weren't golden tho. so I didn't get any. I did buy too much. Red stopped me... then I bought two of my biggest buys after. LMAO. I did get carried away. but it was fun.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I got a golden hammer, not torch.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> Top cherries picked:
> Taipan
> Gtareef
> Borap
> ...


Believe it or not....I did NOT take ANY corals. Seriously  (I have no room). This was a CUSTOMER appreciation event. Ryan and I wanted to be fair for this sale. Period. Sometimes....it sucks to have a conscience  However - please POST some pics down the road. Members would LOVE to see your spoils from this event. 



Letigrama said:


> Dude. I think I was you that just sold me the zoas, musa and brain? I was the lady with the blonde curly hair and hat on.... it has to be you because if it was an asian guy... vert nice indeed!!!!!


It was very possible. Please forgive me if I didn't recognize you in the organized chaos.



loonie said:


> I was there at 10.45am, a number of people waiting outside, finally Ryan and Taipan turn up at 11am, we were all given queue numbers, we were serve when your numbers are called up.
> Nice corals and great price, congrats and thanks to Ryan...........
> and of course thanks to Taipan and Jose/immafool for helping out.


It was a nice spectacle. lol People CAMPED out with chairs!!! 



darkangel66n said:


> Is there anything left for those of us limited to going out on Sunday?


YES! Example: $10 Micromussa Frags?!? (Ryan's crazy), Lots of MULTI coloured Wellsos, MULTI coloured Lobos, MULTI coloured chalices



Bayinaung said:


> golden torch? I saw some torches but they weren't golden tho. so I didn't get any. I did buy too much. Red stopped me... then I bought two of my biggest buys after. LMAO. I did get carried away. but it was fun.


There was at least one Surprise/"Easter Egg" purposely hidden in each aquarium. Not only to be fair...but to be fun for those that could make the observation. That particular piece was not a 'traditional gold/yellow' aussie type hammer. The colour was more neon in colouration. 

*Incidentally.....I had NO reservations sending hobbyists to OTHER LFS if they didn't find what they were looking for today. I sent some all over the place suggesting where to find what they wanted. Feel free to ask....if I have an answer I'll gladly share.

......Just got home. I will send out a PROPER "Thanks" to everyone soon. I hope everyone had a great time. Cheers......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

gtareef top cherries picked


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

YOU and gtareef were on FIRE!

When and if you get time....I want to SEE pics of YOUR trophy piece. That piece has to end up on a ReefCentral thread. They will go INSANE.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

After coralrx dip it look a little bit bleached  need for couple weeks to color up , I would like to see your cherry picked ..please!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Damm gtareef he picked this hot one


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is what is picked:


































In the right side are the hammer, mussa and one ric.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I had my first trip today to the store and I bought a butt load of stuff. Really wish I had been there yesterday.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

teemee said:


> There was a great turnout at opening - bigshow, notclear, gtareef, altcharacter, jt, beanbags, and lots more people from the forum.
> I picked up a gorgeous micromussa colony, even more gorgeous paly colony, and some awesome frags (psammacora and more palys).
> pics to follow!Thanks Ryan and Taipan for all of your help!!!


Yes I was there and was delighted to see so many faces from the forum. As I was there around 11:15, so I could only pick up a nice brain.

Bigshow took home a big styrofoam box full of corals.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

My question from this event is this:

"Who was fortunate enough to purchase that small crazy glowing red Australamussa piece?" It was approx 3" around and VERY distinctly red with glowing eyes.with IF the customer would like to share pictures....I would LOVE to see it. Thanks.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Taipan said:


> My question from this event is this:
> 
> "Who was fortunate enough to purchase that small crazy glowing red Australamussa piece?" It was approx 3" around and VERY distinctly red with glowing eyes.with IF the customer would like to share pictures....I would LOVE to see it. Thanks.


gtareef for sure


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> gtareef for sure


LOL. OK, first of all I would like to Thank Ryan and Red for this special event. It was better than I expected and I hope you guys will continue to bring in high end corals.

Second, I was 5th in line. Hence the other four could have picked out the better pieces. But here are the four pieces I picked up that day. One of them is the rainbow plate coral that zoapaly posted. If you look closely on the top left of the plate coral you will see that the fresh is starting to peel off. I hope this doesn't get any worst.


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Red, picture number 3 is the red Australamussa that you are referring to?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It's all perspective really. I was #1 but had no interest in alot of the "high-end" corals since that's not what I think my tank needs. Although I am really happy with what I picked up.

Here is the Acan that I picked up. 

acan by relax142, on Flickr

And here is a pic of what the place looked like right after I paid for purchases.
Try to find yourself in there!!


r2o by relax142, on Flickr

Thanks again to Ryan for hosting a pretty awesome party and sale. We had to come back in the afternoon around 4pm because one of my corals was left at the shop and to my surprise there were still people buying stuff!! Although the tanks looked really empty...but in a good way.

Thanks to Red for being an awesome help and I hope both of you guys enjoy your beer


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

ha I see myself in the photo talking to marcelo


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

gtareef said:


> LOL. OK, first of all I would like to Thank Ryan and Red for this special event. It was better than I expected and I hope you guys will continue to bring in high end corals.
> 
> Second, I was 5th in line. Hence the other four could have picked out the better pieces. But here are the four pieces I picked up that day. One of them is the rainbow plate coral that zoapaly posted. If you look closely on the top left of the plate coral you will see that the fresh is starting to peel off. I hope this doesn't get any worst.


YOU grabbed that table acro!
Let me know if you frag! I grabbed the larger "green/yellow" one.

When I brought it home the colour was a lot different than I expected. More blue in it than I thought compared to a green/yellow. It was also playing host to a family of bandit acro crabs.

I also grabbed a nice efflo with what looks to be a blue/purple growth rim. Its not doing to well as it looks like it most likely will not make it; to bad the rocks weren't scrubbed as Ryan had requested.

>j


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Look in picture I can see Borap really want Rainbow Pectinia Alcicornis, in Reefbuilders price for that coral from $600 to $1500


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/04/03/rainbow-pectinia-alcicornis/ 
:x


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I know who got the best rainbow pectinia. This gentleman used to have a pink maxima clam!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh! I remember last time you bought mastet scoly in RR ? Amazing scoly, you also bought red dragon frag from me


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, zoapaly is you? You have a different username on another forum.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

CRS has had Pectina pretty similar to the ones posted in your reefbuilders article for months... for $40...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

$40! No kidding. Still have any? I want one.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> Oh, zoapaly is you? You have a different username on another forum.


Yes me  you have a beautiful mixed reef tank ...wow I didn't know Notclear is you , you only person knew I had pink maxima clam 

rainbow-pectinia and the normal pectinia differently look so don't think about $40 for that piece , go to NAFB they also have similar one for $40 I think


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

zoapaly said:


> Yes me  you have a beautiful mixed reef tank ...wow I didn't know Notclear is you , you only person knew I had pink maxima clam
> 
> rainbow-pectinia and the normal pectinia differently look so don't think about $40 for that piece , go to NAFB they also have similar one for $40 I think


We have had literally the exact same pectina in those pictures. Golden eye with a red ring, green body with blue to purple on the tips.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Read like ultra rainbow pectinia alcicornis , I want that piece to bad


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Can't stop my eyes looking notclear signature pic


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

O.k....before this becomes a classic "Tug-o-War"/"He said, She said" thread; here's my two cents and personal opinion since I've SEEN the selection of all 3 LFS recently:

- CRS pectinias are similar to the ReefBuilders article. Not exact....but similar (no one will find exact pieces). In FACT - I've purchased some interesting morphs from CRS in the past.

- NAFB's are nice...although a little more common; I've seen a few "cherries" and interesting variations. I've also purchased some interesting morphs from John.

- R2O's were truly unique (all bias aside this time) in terms of texture of the flesh and the colouration of the eyes. There were coloured "rings around rings around the eyes" if that makes any sense.

I hope that the fortunate people that purchased these pieces can post pictures at some point.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

gtareef said:


> LOL. OK, first of all I would like to Thank Ryan and Red for this special event. It was better than I expected and I hope you guys will continue to bring in high end corals.
> 
> Second, I was 5th in line. Hence the other four could have picked out the better pieces. But here are the four pieces I picked up that day. One of them is the rainbow plate coral that zoapaly posted. If you look closely on the top left of the plate coral you will see that the fresh is starting to peel off. I hope this doesn't get any worst.


I've got a looong way to go. I definitely would have walked past these 'cherries' for sure but good to learn from you diehards.
Although having a hard time appreciating the pectinia. I see them often at John's (size of my palm once).


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Taipan said:


> O.k....before this becomes a classic "Tug-o-War"/"He said, She said" thread; here's my two cents and personal opinion since I've SEEN the selection of all 3 LFS recently:
> 
> - CRS pectinias are similar to the ReefBuilders article. Not exact....but similar (no one will find exact pieces). In FACT - I've purchased some interesting morphs from CRS in the past.
> 
> ...


 I found some nice pics by gg


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

rickcasa said:


> I've got a looong way to go. I definitely would have walked past these 'cherries' for sure but good to learn from you diehards.
> Although having a hard time appreciating the pectinia. I see them often at John's (size of my palm once).


Yes I also see them often when John brought new indo shipment in , they look very similar


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Not my pic's but want to share


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing coloration, one lucky person whoever got those; was that purchased at R20?


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Here is what I grabbed from the event.

Like I said the efflo isn't doing very well and has no colour, hoping it make it. some parts have bleached so I have adjusted the position to the bottom of my tank in hopes it will colour up before I cement it in. (efflo is first pic, and can be seen in Ryans original image upload of the coral shipment)

The tabling acro is by far the largest piece I have ever purchased. I have purchased smaller pieces that have grown to small colonies or frags to larger pieces but nothing on this scale. Awesome to have a big piece in the tank!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

gtareef said:


> LOL. OK, first of all I would like to Thank Ryan and Red for this special event. It was better than I expected and I hope you guys will continue to bring in high end corals.
> 
> Second, I was 5th in line. Hence the other four could have picked out the better pieces. But here are the four pieces I picked up that day. One of them is the rainbow plate coral that zoapaly posted. If you look closely on the top left of the plate coral you will see that the fresh is starting to peel off. I hope this doesn't get any worst.


Hi there. Thanks for the pics. Picture#3 is the Crazy Red Australomussa I was referring to! Congratulations.

As for the plate....keep it in low light and low flow. Try an avoid algae growth on the skeleton and it should bounce back!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

jmb said:


> Amazing coloration, one lucky person whoever got those; was that purchased at R20?


Those weren't from R2O. Those are sample pics from the web.


----------

